

Google Field Trip deconstructed - jimmywanger
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/10/after-google-glass-the-content-of-our-augmented-reality-future/264059/#

======
jimmywanger
I work on this team - any questions would be gladly answered.

